# МФС - История Конкина



## Chivers (25 Авг 2017)

Всем привет. На этом форуме я уже несколько лет, моя история вот тут https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24095/
Столкнулся я с проблемами в пояснице, органами таза в 2015 году, тогда же и сделал МРТ, получив на снимках и в расшифровке грыжу+протрузию l4-l5-s1 (5-6мм)
Симптомы: тянущие слабые боли в пояснице и бедре, расстройство кишечника, быстрая утомляемость при ходьбе, периодический холод в бедре. 
А также диагноз "Дискогенный L5-S1 радикулоневрит в подостром периоде. Осложненная дископатия поясничного отдела позвоночника."
Из лечения я пробовал: мануальная терапия, лечение у остеопата, гомеопатия. После лечения ничего не чувствовал (лучше/хуже не было)

В 2016 году я отправился в тур на Говерлу. Там очень сильно пришлось поработать мышцам ног и ягодиц, чтобы забраться туда (это все я описал в своей теме) И на несколько недель, полностью все симптомы ушли. 
*Тут я задумался, что если у меня радикулоневрит и грыжа поджимает нерв, то как физические нагрузки, убрали это давление? *

Вот недавно, я наткнулся на видео в интернете (набрало уже больше 300 000 просмотров) про историю Эдуарда Конкина. 




В этом видео, человек рассказывает, как столкнулся с проблемами поясницы (адские боли, не мог согнуться)
Сделал МРТ - большая грыжа+стеноз.
Он ходил по разным клиникам и врачам, лечение не давало результата. Пока Эдуард не попал к врачу, который объяснил ему, что более 95% случаев болей в спине - триггерные точки, которые мешают мышцам нормально функционировать. 
Эдуард начал их лечить, эффект был заметен уже на следующий день, боль ушла, начала появляться гибкость. 
Сам Эдуард не врач, но в своих видео он операется на мнения всемирно известных врачей, которые считают, что первопричина болей - мышечные спазмы. А грыжи, протрузии - появляются как следствие.
Онемения, покалывания, действительно бывают, но только нерв пережимается не грыжей, а спазмированными мышцами, чаще всего из-за спазма поясничных и ягодичных мышц.
Все видео Эдуарда (и его врача, который тоже есть на ютубе) очень убедительны.

Если у врачей форума будет время посмотреть и отписаться, было бы очень интересно почитать мнение.


----------



## Evpatiy (25 Авг 2017)

Эдуард этот ваш Конкин популист, ему бы заглянуть в н/х отделение и посмотреть, как у людей ножки отстегиваются и пописать без катетера никак. И только срочная операция такого пациента от инвалидности спасает.. А иногда и не спасает. А потом выводы делать, что "грыжи нет" и это все тригеры

"Мировой врачебный заговор "он разоблачил, а сам по-тихой свои риелторские услуги рекламирует под каждым роликом.


----------



## La murr (25 Авг 2017)

@Chivers, это видео уже широко обсуждалось на форуме.
Ссылку дам чуть позже...


----------



## Миша234 (26 Авг 2017)

@Evpatiy, от Вас на форуме один негатив! Хотите лежите умирайте и ждите пока у Вас ноги отвалятся или писать в штаны начнёте! Все то что говорит Эдуард не с потолка взято! Вы хотя бы почитали что-то или пробовали делать! А то только ноете в каждой теме и всех своими постами заганяете в депрессию!


----------



## Tigresss (26 Авг 2017)

Я не удивляюсь, что физнагрузка помогает от неприятных/болевых симптомах в некоторых случаях. Когда у меня были проблемы, болело в области крестца и копчика, я ходила по врачам, потом нашла протрузию L5S1, ах вот, думаю, в чем дело, и все это время, когда я занималась спортом или принимала горячий душ, мне становилось заметно легче. В итоге дело оказалось в мышцах, связках, и второй по счету мануальный терапевт, владеющий вопросом, мне помог окончательно. Думаю, *ситуации бывают разные, *и раз Вам помогает спорт, то скорее всего и грамотный специалист по мышцам поможет.
P.S. И кстати, да, с кишечником тоже стало лучше после лечения у специалиста. Все в тазу, и грубо говоря, если там спазм мышц, то может зажимать что-то ещё.


----------



## Evpatiy (27 Авг 2017)

Миша234 написал(а):


> @Evpatiy, от Вас на форуме один негатив! Хотите лежите умирайте и ждите пока у Вас ноги отвалятся или писать в штаны начнёте! Все то что говорит Эдуард не с потолка взято! Вы хотя бы почитали что-то или пробовали делать! А то только ноете в каждой теме и всех своими постами заганяете в депрессию!


Разумеется не с потолка, а из Ютуба. Что вообще столичный агент по недвижимости может знать о позвоночнике? Все, что говорит Эдуард-это полнейшее мракобесие, а сам он опасный негодяй.

Врачи по 10 лет учатся, чтобы какие-то советы осторожно начинать давать, а тут выскочил юноша бледный со взглядом горящим и давай всех "лечить"


----------



## Миша234 (27 Авг 2017)

@Evpatiy, тут изначально в области изучения болей в спине и не только исследования были направлены не в ту сторону. Врачи не при чем впринципе, как их учили так они по шаблонам и лечат. Вы знаете кто такая Джанет Тревел? Она вылечила президента Кеннеди от мучительних болей в спине и он назначил её личным врачем, это время когда не было МРТ. Думаете это просто так?! Два Тома книги 1800 страниц где все разложено по полочкам!!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (27 Авг 2017)

Chivers написал(а):


> более 95% случаев болей в спине - триггерные точки, которые мешают мышцам нормально функционировать.
> Эдуард начал их лечить, эффект был заметен уже на следующий день, боль ушла, начала появляться гибкость.





Миша234 написал(а):


> Она вылечила президента Кеннеди от мучительних болей в спине



Если вопрос стоит не о лечении пациента, не о лечении болезни, а о лечении болей, тогда да. Борьба с триггерными точками тут может помочь. У меня сейчас самого спазмы мышц в тазовой области. Только триггерные точки никак не найду. Хотя массаж помогает. Только иногда бывает, что боль - это не самое страшное. И бывает, что боль не от триггерных точек.


----------



## Chivers (28 Авг 2017)

La murr написал(а):


> @Chivers, это видео уже широко обсуждалось на форуме.
> Ссылку дам чуть позже...


Вы имели ввиду это обсуждение? https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20820/
Тема одного из врачей форума, интересные обсуждения.
Я так понял, что только 2 врача форума согласны с этим мнением.


----------



## La murr (28 Авг 2017)

Chivers написал(а):


> Вы имели ввиду это обсуждение? https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20820/


@Chivers, скорее это - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/26832/


----------

